# Tower Block Building Inferno in London.



## pardus (Jun 14, 2017)

The fire stared at 1am. I'm hard pressed to think of a worst situation to be placed in.
I can't imagine a worst time for a fire to start either. I hope the causalities aren't too bad...  




> The fire, which broke out at around 1am, is believed to have started on the 4th floor, reportedly due to a faulty fridge, RT UK’s correspondent Eisa Ali reports from the scene.



People trapped in huge west London tower block inferno – reports


----------



## CQB (Jun 14, 2017)

What happened to the sprinklers, they're usually activated by heat?  Ye Gods, that looks terrible.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

Jesus.


----------



## CDG (Jun 14, 2017)

Holy shit.  That looks like something out of a movie.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2017)

That is horrible, just horrible.

Something went wrong.  Since the big issues with the East London workhouses the regs they have now in places like that are pretty stringent.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a horrible feeling this was intentionally lit.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I have a horrible feeling this was intentionally lit.



Maybe.  One of the news outlets this morning said they had been doing some type of work inside the building, alluded to renovations, so I don't know if that contributed to it.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2017)

That was one of the absolute worst fires I have ever seen in a building that size. Horrendous situation!

Rest In Peace to those that fell and prayers out for any injured!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 14, 2017)

It's looks like a fucking mess. No way for firefighters to gain an entry, purely a surround defensive position / protect exposures. This is a nightmare. Reminds of the Meridian One fire here in Philly, 1991. I hope there were survivors. I echo @RackMaster. Something seems fucky here.

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Dear God! 

Given the current world terror status, my head went there first.  

I pray the injuries and fatalities are low. This one looks so very bad.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

I think this is going to leave many questions unanswered. There was a massive fire in San Francisco three years ago, which destroyed a 172 units building under construction. The fire started after contractors had left, from an area where hot work (welding) and grinding had been conducted. The sprinkler system had not been installed yet.
At 0630 hours, I turned on the news and the fire department was still trying to contain it. Woke up again at 1100, it's gone, $40 million in smoke.
Whatever the cause of the London fire, I think the nature of the loss of life is going to matter a greatly to the effort to find answers. If the residents were paupers, the cost of the investigation as to  why fire inspections weren't properly conducted/enforced is going to be a deciding factor. If residents were members of Parliament, different outcome.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 14, 2017)

Muppet said:


> *No way for firefighters to gain an entry*, purely a surround defensive position / protect exposures.



The bolded is probably the worst aspect for those on-scene.  Being there and unable to do the one thing you showed up to do - for many, the entire reason they chose the profession.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Maybe.  One of the news outlets this morning said they had been doing some type of work inside the building, alluded to renovations, so I don't know if that contributed to it.



Read that as well but they said the renos were done last year.  BUT for some reason Fire inspectors had been there recently interviewing residents.  Even if it's not terror, it could very well be negligence on the owner/contractors using inappropriate materials and cheating out on safety.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

This is from last November...

KCTMO – Playing with fire!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

.


----------



## CQB (Jun 14, 2017)

I heard on the morning  news the block had no sprinklers. 
Firies evacuated about 65, others got out on their own. 
Looks like an electrical fault.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

CQB said:


> I heard on the morning  news the block had no sprinklers.



That would explain a lot.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2017)

Media is advising no sprinkler system, no working fire alarm system and one central stairway....crazy.

(no link...was watching the TV news)


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Media is advising no sprinkler system, no working fire alarm system and one central stairway....crazy.
> 
> (no link...was watching the TV news)



AKA: Deathtrap


----------



## CQB (Jun 14, 2017)

Shameful, but with public housing if the thing was demolished, where do the occupants go?
Second; the only small mercy was there was no wind. The pix show a virticle plume which then swings east.  Imagine the inferno & off-site problems with embers with one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 16, 2017)

So the fire happened two days ago, that's enough time to get anything done.  Well, protests got done, yikes: Grenfell Tower protesters storm Kensington Town Hall


----------

